# 92x rough bore



## CivF9 (May 26, 2020)

Is this normal? Brand new 92x centurion bore is atrocious. Very rough. May send back unless that’s just what you get for that price point.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Was it made in TN?

I love Beretta. 1/3 of all the guns I have owned have been Berettas. I've owned twenty eight Beretta 92 variants over the pas 25 years+.

But, there have been a lot of complaints in the past year. You are just going to have to contact them.

Do you have any photos?


----------



## CivF9 (May 26, 2020)

Yes it is a TN build. That’s unfortunate to hear the quality control has become sub par. Beretta is also not taking any warranty items in at this time, it has to be done through a service center.( 2 of 5 in the country don’t even take pistols). I will attempt to take a pic. Really disappointed


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, because of the virus, they are shut down for now


----------



## CivF9 (May 26, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, because of the virus, they are shut down for now


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

+1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its not horrendous. But, not great. How does it shoot?


----------



## CivF9 (May 26, 2020)

Shoots meh..had a few experienced shooters run it and we all shot better groups at 10 yards with a glock 19


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, you are stuck until Beretta opens, I guess


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

How much does a barrel cost on the 92x?


----------



## CivF9 (May 26, 2020)

Retail I’m guessing around $250


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CivF9 said:


> Retail I'm guessing around $250


Midwest Gun Works has threaded all stainless steel barrels with the locking block for that gun for $208. Code: JB92CTHINOX
https://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/jb92cthinox

It's probably an after market part as they list an OEM Beretta barrel without the locking block for $250. What I really don't understand is that they also list an OEM Beretta threaded stainless steel barrel barrel for the 92FS Inox for $210?

Brownells has Beretta 92 Compact barrel assemblies for $183.99
913-501-668WB 
Beretta 92 Compact Barrel Assembly
Mfr Part: UD8A0476P

If you're willing to spend around the $250 mark, Bar-Sto sells the barrels only for $240. You can use your existing locking block and pins. They also sell the locking blocks for $47. They also sell ported barrels for $270. Bar-Sto makes top quality products and has a solid reputation. https://barsto.com/product/beretta-compact/


----------



## CivF9 (May 26, 2020)

If beretta doesn’t replace it I will more than likely look into barsto. They are very nice people who I have dealt with for 1911 barrels


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, you can find them (a barrel with a locking block) for less than $150 on a sale at Beretta USA. Also, members sell unused ones on the Beretta Forum for less than that, quite often. I have seen them down to $125 sometimes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CivF9 said:


> Retail I'm guessing around $250


Way off.

Here is one for $155 - but like I said above... If you wait, there have been bigger sales:

https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/barrel-assy-black-92-9mm-black/jb92blk9/


----------



## CivF9 (May 26, 2020)

I would want to replace it with another chrome lined chf. Which I was quoted by Midwest $250 with no locking block. Maybe they just mark them way up


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CHF?

The link I posted if for a 4.9" barrel. I think the 92X has a slightly shorter barrel , right? If so, then yes, it will cost more.

Just wait and see what Beretta says 1st


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Barrels for sale:

https://berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=145772


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$74.99....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beretta-92...181689?hash=item46a5ba9eb9:g:GSoAAOSw8adck7cD


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Too bad about 92X. I was interested but hands on not so much for $800. 
Found a full size APX, LE with 3 mags for $400 so a no brainer. 

Update: The full size APX was sold only because I didn't like the fit. I did find a 92X Centurion at a decent price and it shoots great, a TN. product. It did have a few minor machining issues but internal and nothing a small file couldn't fix. I would say it was not up to Beretta standards.

I read somewhere that the M9A3 production was sent back to Italy. I have looked at a APX Centurion and everything looks perfect. I think nothing beats old world craftsmanship where generations have labored to make quality stuff and companies have not sold out to venture capitalists, think Rem.

Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


----------



## m9x18 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow! I thought I was the only one. Here's a picture of my brand new 92G Elite's bore. Another TN build. I sent this photo to Beretta and they said they couldn't tell if anything was wrong from just looking at the picture so they sent me call tag instructions to send in the whole gun. I just may take them up on that and see what happens.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

CivF9 said:


> Is this normal? Brand new 92x centurion bore is atrocious. Very rough. May send back unless that’s just what you get for that price point.


I've read about lapping compounds (applied to projectile) for breaking in rifle barrels, never used any though. Wonder if that would be an option? (Would void the 'warranty' I suppose). I guess (?) you would apply it to the bullet, fire, clean and go again. Just a wild guess and/or thought but it doesn't look like you got much to lose.

Sam


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SamBond said:


> I've read about lapping compounds (applied to projectile) for breaking in rifle barrels, never used any though. Wonder if that would be an option? (Would void the 'warranty' I suppose). I guess (?) you would apply it to the bullet, fire, clean and go again. Just a wild guess and/or thought but it doesn't look like you got much to lose.
> 
> Sam


I have hand lapped barrels on several rifles over the years, mainly varmint or tactical rifles that i have hand loaded ammo for to get the best accuracy possible. There are several effective methods to accomplish this.
However, I started out with a clean well made barrel in each case with the objective being to polish out the very smallest imperfections so the projectile exits the crown of the barrel without being scraped and scratched by imperfections in the barrel.
What I saw in post #21 needs to be sent to the machinist that made it as a parting gift from his boss. Lapping that would not be effective IMHO.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Goldwing said:


> What I saw in post #21 needs to be* sent to the machinist *that made it as a parting gift from his boss


I agree with that but if I'm reading it right the customer might get _The Covid Excuse. _

Sam


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I had a problem with LTT 92 from TN last year too. The right grip panel had a burr inside and was rubbing the trigger bar. I ended up putting a Langdon trigger bar and WC grip panels but was a little irritated when considering the price of the gun. To be clear, it was a Beretta LTT model. Not a gun that Langdon Tactical had worked on. I had an issue with a barrel before and it was easier and faster just to grab another barrel from silencerco. I had to spend a little money but preferred that to dealing with a return and shipping the gun. I absolutely hate shipping guns. I guess I'm just strange but I will do almost anything to avoid shipping a gun...


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

desertman said:


> Midwest Gun Works has threaded all stainless steel barrels with the locking block for that gun for $208. Code: JB92CTHINOX
> Beretta 92 Compact / Centurion Barrel Assembly, Inox Threaded
> 
> It's probably an after market part as they list an OEM Beretta barrel without the locking block for $250. What I really don't understand is that they also list an OEM Beretta threaded stainless steel barrel barrel for the 92FS Inox for $210?
> ...


2 thumbs up on BarSto. Some filing on the drop-in one I had & super shooter.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, THAT is not what any of the bores on my Berettas look like! I know this sounds stupid, but that is not residue from shooting lead right? Because if that is what they sent it out like, then Italy needs to pay Tennessee a visit, and straighten them out!

The only TN. pistol I own, is the APX Carry I have, but the bore is fine, and the gun shoots great.


----------

